# Problem in checking usage in BSNL broadband....



## s_arka_r (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey friends, I had a problem in checking the usage data of BSNL. When i type 

*bbservice.bsnl.in/

in my browser window, it takes a lot of time in IE 
n then IE pops up site not found, while firwfox keeps on diplaying "waiting for bbservice.bsnl.in....."  n then it shows nothing.....

Can u guys tell me whether the usage page is working for u????
If it is, then what cud be the problem with my computer?????

THANX IN ADVANCE FOR UR HELP GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 2, 2008)

even i faced the same problem. i coudnt open the usage detail portal for the last 2 days. since we both have the problem, it means that theres no prob wid ur pC. better try reportin it to bsnl. did this problem happen last month as well?


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 3, 2008)

Nope i could easily check the usage details last month without a glitch...

My friend with win XP but no SP@ cus open the site n log in but could not check the details as when he clicked on "view usage" it said that the site was under periodic maintainence and could not display the usage data.....


----------



## arupch (Jun 3, 2008)

*www.shaplus.com/dataone/index.htm
use this tool . i'm using it. It works perfectly.


----------



## Cool Joe (Jun 3, 2008)

^^thankz a lot mate.^^


----------



## VarDOS (Jun 3, 2008)

The Usage Portal Dosenot Open For The First Few Days Of The Month. Because The BSNL Is Calculating The Usage Of All Portal Users For Billing. So The Site Dose Not Open.

To Open It Re Try Again And Again.

I Had Also Faced This. So I Tried It And I Was Succeed In Opening It. But It Takes More Time To Open It.


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 3, 2008)

i am also getting the periodic maintainence error.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Jun 3, 2008)

this happens at the end of every month, check this thread which was running last month: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86669

it is a regular phenomenon, nothing to worry, the site will definately open in a few days.


----------



## yogeshm.007 (Jun 3, 2008)

This is a genuine BSNL problem; even they (BSNL staff, here at Chandigarh) very annoyed by this.


----------



## s_arka_r (Jun 4, 2008)

HEY ALL,

The BSNL page is up n running for me now....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 4, 2008)

Its down for me..damn!!1


----------



## aminsagar123 (Jun 4, 2008)

working for me now. but only showing 2 days old logs.


----------

